# Can flying too much into windows cause...



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

.. Brain damage?

I really want Buddys wings to grow in but since he is known to fly into my windows a full speed im thinking of cutting them back again. 

He will hit the window at full speed at LEAST once a day. Sometimes something will scare him outside or something inside and off he goes full blast.
When he hits the window he doesnt make any noises but he always looks a little bewildered, I scoop him up and place him in his cage to rest.
He also seems to have a small *bruise* looking mark on his beak, could it have been caused by hitting the window?

So can a cockatiel have brain damage or less mental activity from flying into the windows?

Do you think i should clip his wings back again?

What are some other ways to deter him from going in that direction if he gets scared?


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I would think it would cause internal damage, just as it can happen when they fall from their perches. I'd be worried about letting him fly and would definitely be thinking about cutting back his wings some.

Do you have anything to cover the window so he doesn't look at it as a target? (blinds, shades, etc) Is he hitting it because he thinks it is open?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Crashing into windows can be fatal. I lost my beloved Geezer that way and he wasn't even flying at top speed. So if it isn't feasible to cover the windows, you need to clip your bird for his own safety. He doesn't have to be completely flightless, he just needs to slow down enough so he isn't at risk for brain damage or worse.

Yes indeed, birds can bruise their beaks by crashing into windows.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Starting today i have clipped his wings more then i have before and im going to keep the blinds slightly closed (there dark blue so i want SOME light in my room) to make him notice them a little more.

Do you think he has had some brain injury, from the time i bought him home he seemed a little *weird*, in that he hates everyone else but me and the way he acts just seems dopey sometimes.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he's acted this way from the beginning then maybe it's just his personality! Cockatiels aren't rocket scientists, and some are one-person birds.


----------

